# Low t treatment experiences?



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

What did you do? Injections or patch or supplements? Any side effects? How long does it take to notice a difference? 
My h has all the symptoms. I told him that it can cause bone loss and I could tell he's serious about getting tested. Thank god!!!!
I'm wondering what our options are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Treatment has no noticeable negative side effects apart from higher blood pressure.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Lots of up-side benefits. A few down-sides to remain aware of and make sure to maintain rapport with your physician.

I have a thread on my experience with treatment. Can't link it at the moment.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm interested when you can post the link.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Here you go diwali,

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/19213-dealing-low-testosterone-hypogonadism.html


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

So what has happened since April?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Have done injections withdramatic results. changed over to new procedure called testopel. its much better as it lasts about 6 mo and keeps levels constant the whole time vs the ups and downs of injections wearing off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I am currently on testosterone replacement therapy with my doctor. By all means, have your husband get a blood reading and if it is low, then I highly recommend the injections. The gel is crap; does nothing except make you think that you're getting enough - which you're not. 

And if anyone is afraid of needles, grow up and weigh the differences: a little jab in the ass by a nurse or feeling like an old man all the time. 

My experiences have been the following: feeling the best I have in my entire life and I have always been an active person and thought that I was in good shape before this. But the test has made a new man out of me - literally. 

Once I began using it, I committed to an entire lifestyle change to get the most effectiveness out of it. I did a bunch of research on it and didn't go into it blindly. 

I smoked for 20 years and enjoyed my booze, but once I got on the program, I quit the cigs cold turkey and barely drink now at all. Maybe once every few months on vacation or at a party, and a lot less than I used to. 

I changed my diet and began taking care of my body better at the gym and upped the cardio, too. 

The results have been great and IMO, test is better than Viagra any day. I am hornier than ever, and I was HD to begin with. 

Coupled with a good diet and exercise program, test can actually turn back the clock. Side effects? A little nipple soreness, some 'backne,' and a little more body hair. I shave everything, so that wasn't an issue. 

Highly recommended.


----------

